# Need your prayers, please



## CharlieD (Oct 20, 2012)

Tomorrow the school my son applied for will decide if they are going to take him. Please pray for him because this is extremely important and actually very involved and complicated. Thank you.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Most certainly will Charlie . I'll put an extra prayer in at church today.


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2012)

You know Charlie, there are two places to go to for prayers. DC is the second place. And we all go to the first place with our prayers. So how can he not get into that school. Prayers are on the way to the first place.  And one for your son.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2012)

I am praying too Charlie.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 21, 2012)

Charlie, I so hope your sone gets in


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 21, 2012)

You got it Charlie!  Sending prayers and good thoughts for your son!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and good vibes in your son's direction.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you, thank you everybody. The problem is that he went to a school at the beginning of the year, but it closed 3 weeks after it started. Now the school he applied is concern with taking somebody in the middle of the quarter. These small religious schools are hard to get in. So here I am seating and worrying. The interview is happening as we speak. I am a nervous rack.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 21, 2012)

Not sure anybody will listen to me but I'll give it a go for ya!


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2012)

Prayers are on the way.  And one for your son.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed Charlie.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 21, 2012)

Prayers sent from Casa de Hoot as well.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you everybody, I know it was your prairs that got him into school. I think I had the longest morning ever yesterday before they came out and told me the result. Thanks everybody.
Now that I am done warring about getting into school I can worry about him study hard.


----------



## Addie (Oct 22, 2012)

It is not over yet. You are going to be worrying until you see the grave. Kids have a way of doing that without them even realizing it. Just wait until your daughter starts to date. I don't know who I will feel more sorry for. You or her. Glad he got into the school. Where in New England is the school located?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2012)

School is New Haven. Hope grave is not happening any time soon


----------



## Merlot (Oct 22, 2012)

Yay!  Glad it worked out even though I missed the post in time to send out my prayers.  Thank goodness for the rest of the DC'ers


----------



## Addie (Oct 22, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> School is New Haven. Hope grave is not happening any time soon


 
That's great. He will have access to Yale libraries. Charlie, Yale has one of the last Guttenburg Bibles. Have your son try to see it. It was the first book he printed when he invented the movable press. Sounds like you have one heck of a great kid. I am sure he will make you one proud Papa. 

I doubt grave is even close. But there will be days when you wish it were around the corner. A child will make you have the strongest urge to kill one moment and the urge to hug and love the next. 

It is not easy for a child to go into a room alone and try to convince a total adult stranger why he should accept him into the school. He must have done a heck of a job in that interview. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 22, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you everybody, I know it was your prairs that got him into school. I think I had the longest morning ever yesterday before they came out and told me the result. Thanks everybody.
> Now that I am done warring about getting into school I can worry about him study hard.



That is fabulous news, I am so happy for you Charlie and for your som of course


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad to hear it turned out well.


----------

